# Coin Collectors?



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone a coin collector? I have been trying to get the Mint Group of 7 coins, but am having difficulty as they are hot property. I have an extra Carmichael coin to trade for a Lismer or a Varley. Thanks!

http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/fine-...lt-mintage-7000-2012-prod1550032#.UQHYlUqfitg


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

maxandrelax said:


> Anyone a coin collector? I have been trying to get the Mint Group of 7 coins, but am having difficulty as they are hot property. I have an extra Carmichael coin to trade for a Lismer or a Varley. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hot as in "hard to get from the mint" because there are others like you paying inflated prices to get one, to deposit in a safety deposit box..or perhaps
> ...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ... Hmmm...if they decided to mint Prime Minister coins... certainly part of our Heritage collection...
> 
> *How much would they charge for the Mulroney coin in 999% pure lier lead and Karl Heinz Schrieber coverup coin? *
> And would you have to pay for them at the back door to the mint..handing the cash in a brown paper bag?:biggrin:


 ... good one! ROFL ...:highly_amused:


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol Dude your killing my buzz. No doubt the mint is out of control, but these are nice and will appreciate in value. Will being something cool to share with the kids.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

maxandrelax said:


> Lol Dude your killing my buzz. No doubt the mint is out of control, but these are nice and will appreciate in value. Will being something cool to share with the kids.


Sorry about that "max"...jes having some fun. My first impression of "hot property" was you were trying to fence it. :biggrin:
Anyway..I'm sure these coins will appreciate in value..someday...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Right after they drop significantly...they should keep up with the values of the metals...which did quite well in the 80's and 90's...oh wait...

Well, I know some roman coins are pretty good...so you're only looking at 2000 years. That's only 80 generations!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Try Colonial Acres (they have a website) they are reasonable and honest and may be into a trade. The Varley is already trading after market for a hefty premium but the Lismer should be available for close to the mint price. They turn up on ebay too. Did you get the Lawren Harris? That is the latest one.
And don't listen to these nay sayers, these are beautiful coins and with a mintage of only 7000 will always trade at a premium IMO.
Good luck.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

underemployedactor said:


> Try Colonial Acres (they have a website) they are reasonable and honest and may be into a trade. The Varley is already trading after market for a hefty premium but the Lismer should be available for close to the mint price. They turn up on ebay too. Did you get the Lawren Harris? That is the latest one.
> And don't listen to these nay sayers, these are beautiful coins and with a mintage of only 7000 will always trade at a premium IMO.
> Good luck.


 Sweet will check it out. I tried to get the Harris online, but it sold out instantly. I ended up finding it by chance at a local post office. Do you know any good boards that have Canadian coin discussion?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

maxandrelax said:


> Do you know any good boards that have Canadian coin discussion?


I'm sure you know the KITCO site? Here is the Kitco Goldforumhttps://www.kitcomm.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7 where among other gold issues also coins are being discussed. You could even post your requeste there. Good luck. P


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

I loved to collect conis as a kid. I have a couple of Canadian and American cents from the early 20th century but have no idea how much they are worth if anything. I have European coins from before WWII that have sentimental value so I will keep them as a heritage. I also have a ton of those late 25 cents variations (eg. olymics, provinces, etc ) that I have no idea what to do with now. I just feel like throwing all in the bank and free up shelf space. Right now I am buying silver and gold bulion that at least I am sure holds some real value.

Dave


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Dave, a lot of pre WWII Euro coins have significant silver content. Most of those commemorative quarters are worth a quarter. Canadian pennies from turn of cent are worth a dollar or two, unless you have a 1907 which is worth about 10.
Max, coincommunity.com is a good forum for |Canadian coins.
Keep stackin'!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Too bad a quarter isn't worth the same today as it did back then. 

As a kid I used to work for a place that sold collectible stamps and coins. Most new issues could be bought for less, significantly less, about a year after the "collectors" bought out the mint. 

Stamps were an even worse "investment", though the store did quite well buying and selling these "investments". So, I guess you can make money with them.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> Too bad a quarter isn't worth the same today as it did back then.


They are. The quarters Dave is talking about were circulation commemoratives, sold at face value and still in general circulation as quarters. So they are worth exactly what he paid for them.
Too bad when you were working at your coin shop you didn't get your hands on a Treskilling yellow Swedish postage stamp. Currently worth around four million dollars, any foolish "collector" would have done rather well on this "investment" wouldn't you say?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you buy the same amount for a quarter today as you could back then?

And a couple of stamps out of the millions produced makes the stock market look like a sure thing. 

But the governments of the world thank you for taking millions of dollars out of circulation each year...they can always make more...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't collecting anything, first and foremost, for personal enjoyment? The monetary or investing aspect of it would then be a "bonus"? I enjoy collecting stamps but my siblings enjoy collecting coins and motorcycles ... and to each to their own. :love-struck:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Isn't collecting anything, first and foremost, for personal enjoyment?


But there is also a thing called: *“Hobbyists’ Reward.”* And also something that Belguy might approve of: *'Buy, hold and trade up'.* :biggrin:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/deborahljacobs/2012/06/06/eight-ways-to-make-collecting-pay-off/

I have a vintage gold Mathey Tissot watch that's at least 60+ years old that I'm sure is worth something, but not for sale as it's from my grandmother, however, the face of it is so small, that I simply can't wear it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting link - will read on when get the chance, thanks! Hope Belguy gets rich after reading it too ... :encouragement:


----------

